# Desolation Canyon spot available



## KnoxDeLion (Apr 29, 2009)

I am the trip leader for a 7 day trip down the Green River through Desolation Canyon. We have had a few people that have been unable to make it on the trip, and now we are left with a few openings. I am looking for a woman who would like to go on this expedition, friends first, and perhaps romance later, no expectations. The launch is June 4th, and we will be returning on June 10th. Its a cost sharing trip, which usually ends up costing about $400/person, which includes; food, gas, boats, permits, etc. We are a fun group, we like to drink/party, and have a good time. The group going are all about 30 something in age. Contact me for additional details. 

Sorry guys, we are full up on men.

Cheers


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

You sound like a stalker. You actually think a random, hot river nymph is gonna read this and think "Oh cool Friends First, Romance Later, I'm so in, I really want to go for 7 days and shag a random dirtbag in the sand". You're gonna get a 200 lb, annoying raft guide with a decent face who has shagged half the guides in Colorado, and you're gonna think, "damn this fat chick is so annoying I would rather just have a dude that was chill to drink beer with.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I was willing to trade. My girlfriend and I on your trip,for a spot on my mid June Middle Fork trip,but maybe not. Don't want the sausage fest ooglin my sexy lady....


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*???*

Are you for real? When did the buzz become a dating service?:roll:


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Can I go?

I drink like a man, row my own boat, and other than my cankles am damn sexy..... No romance though.....


Seriously, WFT?

Maybe you should go get a few grams of meth, find a spaced out girl in Vernal, get her all f***ed, wave some tin foil and meth around. Before she knows it she'll be waking up on your boat down river from sand wash. 

This will be ideal for several reasons:

-no wasting precious drinking water with tooth brushing
-wont eat much
- no extra groover space
- probably wont call you after the trip, unless you're her 4th babies daddy.
- be the envy of all your friends


good luck, Rangely may also be a hotbed of friends with benifits.


scott


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Reminds me of a previous post: LOL

_______________________________________________________________


*Wanted: Cook for Private Grand Canyon Trip* 
Hello,

I'm leading a trip of 7 people launching on August 12, for 16 days. We're like to find a cook/dishwasher who can also act as a relief rower. We're planning on having almost entirely cold breakfasts and easy lunches, so mostly we're talking about cooking and cleaning dinner.

Our group is willing to pay your share of all fees, food and boat rental (approximately $1,400). All you will need is your personal gear and to show up in Flagstaff on the morning of August 11th. 

Please e-mail me if you're interested. List your river experience and please provide references. Non-smoking, light drinking is a must.

Looking forward to you joining our trip.

Be well,

Peter D.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Why don't you find some friends out there practicing polygamy and maybe you wouldn't have to appear so desperate? You shouldn't be drinking either, and no coffee in the morning!


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

KnoxManlyMan: I'll go! Nevermind my avatar, I'm your "girl". My wicked bad (recurring, sadly) case of syphilis has just about cleared up. Please, oh, please?? You sound like a dashing SLC hunka-hunka burnin' luv!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

*Hi I'm Sheila Johnson*

This sounds fun. I live on W 67Th street in Mishawaka Co. right near the River and I just love those long Desert river trips. I also lived with an old Grand Guide for 10 years so I know the score. 

So I would be willing to go but have a few ground rules. First of all I like to party so I will only fool around on 3 nights as I don't want to ruin a good buzz. I also have my own cam straps if you get my drift. And pretty much anything goes but I will only do anal if you are kinda small and only oral if you have good personal hygiene. And no money shots unless there are LTR possibilities. What line of work are you in again?

I am pretty low maintenance however I do need Baileys for my coffee,Grand Mariner and some Don Julio. I also prefer Avery Brewing for my beer. I will also need a pic. You can reach me at www.mustyoubesuchatransparentdouchebag.com All my Best Sheila


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

sj said:


> This sounds fun. I live on W 67Th street in Mishawaka Co. right near the River and I just love those long Desert river trips. I also lived with an old Grand Guide for 10 years so I know the score.
> 
> So I would be willing to go but have a few ground rules. First of all I like to party so I will only fool around on 3 nights as I don't want to ruin a good buzz. I also have my own cam straps if you get my drift. And pretty much anything goes but I will only do anal if you are kinda small and only oral if you have good personal hygiene. And no money shots unless there are LTR possibilities. What line of work are you in again?
> 
> I am pretty low maintenance however I do need Baileys for my coffee,Grand Mariner and some Don Julio. I also prefer Avery Brewing for my beer. I will also need a pic. You can reach me at www.mustyoubesuchatransparentdouchebag.com All my Best Sheila


sheila, I would like to buy you a beer next time i'm in the PoudrePark neighborhood...

Knox...maybe you're a good guy, maybe you're a creep, who knows...maybe your on-line forum experience is limited to myspace or match.com. either way, this IS some funny $#!t...thanks for that! better luck next time!

ps. I think the Methhead in Vernal idea is your best bet if you're serious about getting some "romance"...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I knew this would go down fast when I saw it today! Funny $hit for sure! Trip leader eh? What happened, girlfriend figured you out and left your ass behind? Sucks to be you right now!

I know! Yakgirl would be perfect for the open spot! Do you have some turkey legs for her? Enough slitz to go around.....


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

KnoxMan, sorry dude, I was just kidding. I'm not your type. Listen, The Buzz is probably not the best venue in which to score your hot river date. However, I did some research for you and found a publication based in Salt Lake City that *is perfect.* Pick it up at any seedy newsstand. Have a great trip!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

This has to have been a joke. Who else uses that avatar, I can't remember. Two posts, someone's just bored trying to stir something up.


----------



## KnoxDeLion (Apr 29, 2009)

What an amazing amount of c*&ck blockery, and vilification. Talk about roasting and alienating somebody you dont even know, and making a bunch of assumptions about me and my party, as well as depraved allegations and slanderous assertions.


dgosn, shame on you. Your suggestions are revolting. Maybe you are acting out (or re-enacting) your own personal fantasy…what a bizarre reality…lay off the meth brah...


Didn’t think there were this many uptight, belligerent fools on this website. I guess I was wrong. Thanks for giving me the benefit of a doubt.

Have a fun summer

Cheers


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

oh boy, here we go again. This post will be 5 pages by this afternoon.

Just a little romance on Deso, come on guys, that's not asking too much is it?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Cockblockery? That's it...gloves are off biiiiyayatch


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Knox- this is a fairly typical Buzz welcome. If you can take the heat, you'll be accepted in no time. 

I don't think anyone was trying to cock block you- actually, in their own gentlemanly way, they were defending the honor of all of us female buzzards who prefer to *row our own boats* and not be hit on to go on river trips.

Cheers, Not a Bowflower


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

*Cockblockery? *Certainly not on my part! I went to a lot of trouble to find you a _quality_ source for river dates. It was an exhausting Google ordeal... yet I was able to hook you up with _*Swingin' SLC* _magazine. 

Sheesh! I'm starting to think that you may be a mean person and that you're not really looking for _romance_ afterall...


----------



## KnoxDeLion (Apr 29, 2009)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Knox- this is a fairly typical Buzz welcome. If you can take the heat, you'll be accepted in no time.
> 
> I don't think anyone was trying to cock block you- actually, in their own gentlemanly way, they were defending the honor of all of us female buzzards who prefer to *row our own boats* and not be hit on to go on river trips.
> 
> Cheers, Not a Bowflower


I can take the heat...and this is getting quite comical. Im glad I could provide such humor and frivolity. 

There was nothing "gentlemanly" about any of the responses.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

KnoxDeLion said:


> I can take the heat...and this is getting quite comical. Im glad I could provide such humor and frivolity.
> 
> There was nothing "gentlemanly" about any of the responses.


Oh, excuse us! That's what I hate about text. Hard to distinguish emotions, sorry we must have missed your 'gentlemanly' intentions in the post. Don't worry dude, I just got off the Deso, if you don't find a suitable boater and you can climb, there are plenty of sheep up there! Be sure to wear 501's as the sound of a zipper will stampede the flock!:grin:


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

good post TMTTR . Knox you may verywell be a nice guy. But my first post was in jest as I thought the original post so lame as to not be real. Still not sure this is not all good fun. sj


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

I'll just jump in 'ere- I just scored a Grand permit for July! It's gonna be hot! and I need 6 ladies and one dude for 22 days of fun in the sun. 

I say one dude cuz you know how purty girls always have that ugly best friend? Well- those three are yours, guy.

My boat is in dis-repair right now though due to a minor explosion (another thread), so I would need to ride with one of the ladies. But don't worry, I make a good bowmonkey and I'll pitch for food and beer (Turkey legs OK?) 

No veggie heads or unshaved legs. Must enjoy rowing in a bikini and playing campfire "games".

Talk at ya soon.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

KnoxDeLion said:


> dgosn, shame on you. Your suggestions are revolting. Maybe you are acting out (or re-enacting) your own personal fantasy…what a bizarre reality…lay off the meth brah...


Well....... I AM revolting. I was making light of what I though was an odd request with course delivery.

Not a personal fanatsy or past experience, just a suggestion to a person that comes accross as a toolbag (thanks eaglemapper, about choked on my coffee).

My reality is bizzare- river trips with cute girls, parties, all that is bizarre to some.

If your avatar is based on your physique you may want to try recruiting in the shower room at the SLC YMCA. I am sure the 'fellas' would love to 'partay' with you on Deso.


So KnoxDelion goes on a deso trip and it's a sausage fest. By the time they get to Rock House he goes to the TL and says "Man I was hoping to have a women with me, and my Vernal thing was a flop. What can I do to satisfy the urge?"

TL, says "well on the back of my cat there is a barrel with a hole in we unload at night and it's a good replacement; so have at it until we reach Three Forks Canyon camp."

KnoxDelion say with a much relived air about him "What happens at Three Forks?"

TL says "Its your night in the barrel."


----------



## cjising (Mar 24, 2008)

Well that seemed to go pretty well for the guy...


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Cockblocking, I think you took care of that yourself. All the buzzards did was comment on your finesse, sooo smooooth! 

What a loser, it's not even worth bashing him, desperate, looking for attention, internet-predator, blah, blah, blah. This would have been a fun thread,,,, in the winter,,,, but this time of year it's just pathetic. Good responses though, stay with us through next winter!


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Lay off Vernerial, huh?*

DGODirty-you know there are some very fine people in Vernal. And the ones you could lure with a tinfoil pipe-well I've tried that and they're too lazy & scared of the sun. This is good stuff though. TTTTriver-rock on sister, rock on. And posterboy, WTf did you expect, this site is notorious for being unkindly common to wierd requests, take with a grain of salt & smile, will ya? And I think it was King Leonidas who said "Apparently you don't know our women; I could just as well have brought them to do battle."


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Bornwithatail said:


> And I think it was King Leonidas who said "Apparently you don't know our women; I could just as well have brought them to do battle."



I think that's close, but it seems to me that it was more of a disparaging comment on the quality of Xerxes men, not really praising Leonidas's women. But, we (I) appreciate the positive reference, I like it that way better anyways.

Mercury


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Oh wait..*

I guess it does sound that way at first, but I allways took that line in the movie to be meant as the King offering testament to the strength of Spartan women. So that's the way it was intended here, much respect. Sweet avatar by the way, charging it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*My favorite roughneck geologist*



Bornwithatail said:


> And I think it was King Leonidas who said "Apparently you don't know our women; I could just as well have brought them to do battle."


I don't care how he meant it- that's a sweet quote. I'll run with it in this context! 21 days and counting... meet me in Virginia?


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Hey did Boofington change his screen name??

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...raft-trip-19577.html?highlight=nudist+rafting


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Virginia???*

Well I sure like the sound of it. Lemme do some figuring stuff out (work schedules & such). Are you working there for summer, vacationing, or what? Send me a private mssg on FB, with your number & I'll call later this eve from work.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Bornwithatail said:


> I guess it does sound that way at first, but I allways took that line in the movie to be meant as the King offering testament to the strength of Spartan women. So that's the way it was intended here, much respect. Sweet avatar by the way, charging it.


One example where Hollywood took liberty with history, that is RAD! Chica-buzzards rock!


----------

